# H.azureiventris tad



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

So I just got my first H.azureiventris tad and I was wondering if it would eat melano flys when it morphed or if it needs springtails.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

First off, congrats! There's never enough azureiventris stuff posted here. From what I've read, most tads need springtails, so that sounds like the most reasonable choice. Pics would be appreciated, both parents and tad!  Good luck, I'll be checking back for any updates you might have.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ill try to put pics of both up soon also what is the best food for the tads?


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a lot of different opinions on that, but the safest bet is probably one of the dried fish foods that people mention here. You can either find a good brand by searching old posts and buy it at a pet store, or buy one of the ones on the sponsors websites.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

What I usually do for all my froglets is to set up a showbox, 2.5G or 5.5 G aqaurium as I would a setup. I use a mixture of coco fiber, fir bark and charcoal and throw half a culture of springtails in the tank. I add leaf litter and pothos or philodendron (something that will grow well and help clean the substrate.) 

I do this a few weeks before i expect froglets. By the time the froglets are ready to go in there the springtails have gotten established. 

So far I have had good success and have had many frogs double or triple in size. Usually i can get my thumbs to transition to ff's in about 2 weeks.

I think the key is to give them plenty of places to hide and plenty of food.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just found 4 more tads in the tank woohoo! Ill try to snap some pics later but they are in a tricky spot to get a picture here are some of the adults:


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I do sprintails & melanos, they will definitely eat melanos after morphing.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lost one tad today sad but its happens. I've heard alot of talk about tadpole tea what is it? Ive just been doing spring water with indian almond leaves in it.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

How long does it take for the tads to grow back legs?


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Morphing time with this species is said to be 6 weeks (40 days). I never had them morph that fast though, they are about 100 days old before they will climb out the water. So I guess about 60 days untill they develop back legs.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

My first tad just popped its first front leg and its only been 41 days. Ill post pics tomorow if anyone wants to see.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Eventually I would love to have babies of my azureis! Please do show pictures


----------



## clippo (Nov 18, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm interested. I have eggs and tads being transported everywhere in my tank.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I have 5 tads in the water. They are growing like weeds. They are my first tads ever And a lot of fun


----------

